# Der Dunkle Turm: Dreh der Stephen-King-Verfilmung hat offiziell begonnen



## MatthiasBrueckle (11. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Dunkle Turm: Dreh der Stephen-King-Verfilmung hat offiziell begonnen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Dunkle Turm: Dreh der Stephen-King-Verfilmung hat offiziell begonnen


----------



## Meisterhobbit (11. Mai 2016)

An sich eine tolle Neuigkeit, aber etwas wenig handfeste Informationen... wie viele Filme wird es geben (nur einer wäre bei diesem Werk geradezu lächerlich)? Was kommt in die Filme, was kommt in die Serie/n? Welcher Band wird wie umgesetzt (Film Nummer 1 behandelt offenbar nicht Band 1, Schwarz, sondern Band 3, tot,...)
http://www.kingwiki.de/index.php/Dunkler-Turm-Zyklus_(Verfilmung)


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2016)

Der Film soll ab Mitte Band 3 spielen

Roland ist schwarz was ein bissel schräg wirkt wenn man die Bücher kennt wo er von Detta Holmes im Buch als Weissbrot, Sklavenhändler usw beschimpft wird und im buch ein "krieger des weißen" ist und "den mann in schwarz" jagt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Der Film soll ab Mitte Band 3 spielen


Und damit ist diese Adaption für mich bereits gestorben.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hab jetzt IMO den 2. Band ausgelesen und ... ich bin nicht beeindruckt von dem Buch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt IMO den 2. Band ausgelesen und ... ich bin nicht beeindruckt von dem Buch.


Woran liegts? An den Dimensionen und mehreren Zeitebenen?
Persönlich mag ich auch lieber jene Bänder deren Handlungen ausschließlich in Rolands Welt stattfinden.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2016)

Es war damals die Sprache von mindesten 3 bis 4 Kinofilme und dazwischen sollte die Story mit 3 Staffel zu je 24 folgen mit 40 minuten erzählt werden und man wollte sich an die bücher story halten aber die person die die filmlizenz gekauft hat wurde wohl unruhig und jetzt wird halt schnell versucht geld zu machen im fantastic four 2015, legende von aang & dragonball real verfilmung style 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Woran liegts? An den Dimensionen und mehreren Zeitebenen?



Die Bücher können etwas zäh sein ab band 2 hat ein roman 800 bis 1000 seiten  allein das Vorwort von stephen  king hat ab Band 2 und er schrieb an den büchern 22 jahre lang und liess  die story von roland und den dunklen turm viel in andere Bücher  einfliessen


----------



## Rabowke (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Woran liegts? An den Dimensionen und mehreren Zeitebenen?



Ganz und garnicht ... ich fand das erste Buch vom Setting sogar recht interessant, aber der Schreibstil ist einfach furchtbar anstrengend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Bücher können etwas zäh sein ab band 2 hat ein roman 800 bis 1000 seiten  allein das Vorwort von stephen  king hat ab Band 2 und er schrieb an den büchern 22 jahre lang und liess  die story von roland und den dunklen turm viel in andere Bücher  einfliessen


Mir sehr wohl bekannt. 
Wenn ich einen DT-Band nennen müsste durch den ich mich richtig durchgequält hab dann war das wenn nur Band 6 ("Susannah"). Fokussierte sich zu sehr auf namensgebende Figur, Roland und Co. kamen da einfach zu kurz.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz und garnicht ... ich fand das erste Buch vom Setting sogar recht interessant, aber der Schreibstil ist einfach furchtbar anstrengend.


Kann dir nur raten weiterzulesen. Band 3 hat eine schöne Überraschung parat und spielt wieder hauptsächlich in Mittwelt.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (11. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Bücher können etwas zäh sein ab band 2 hat ein roman 800 bis 1000 seiten  allein das Vorwort von stephen  king hat ab Band 2 und er schrieb an den büchern 22 jahre lang und liess  die story von roland und den dunklen turm viel in andere Bücher  einfliessen


Das stimmt schon, die gesamte Saga ist natürlich ziemlich gewaltig und hat auch hier und da gewisse Längen... nichtsdestotrotz habe ich sie damals mit Vergnügen am Stück verschlungen, vor ein paar Jahren ein zweites Mal gelesen und denke grade ernsthaft über einen dritten Durchlauf nach  .
Bei dem Satz "allein das Vorwort von stephen king hat ab Band 2..." scheinen wohl ein paar Worte untergegangen zu sein, was wolltest du damit sagen^^?
Das mit den 30 Jahren aus dem Artikel statt den 22 stimmt so schon, zumindest wenn man den später erschienen Zwischeneinwurf Wind mitrechnet (nach Ende der "eigentlichen" Reihe erschienen, erzählt eine Story zwischen Band 4 und 5, genau 30 Jahre nach Schwarz veröffentlicht).
Und die Sache mit den Einflüssen auf und aus anderen King-Geschichten ist für Fans natürlich einfach nur Gold wert, für Laien natürlich eher zu vernachlässigen (Fans: gelegentlich auftauchende bekannte Orte, Charaktere, etc machen Freude... Laien: gelegentliche kleine unverständliche Insider-Gags, die aber in der Regel auch wenig Relevanz für die größere Story haben).


----------



## Briareos (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann dir nur raten weiterzulesen. Band 3 hat eine schöne Überraschung parat und spielt wieder hauptsächlich in Mittwelt.


Und Band 4 ist für mich der mit Abstand beste der gesamten Reihe.
*muss drann denken die Bücher mal wieder auf den eReader zu schieben*

@Topic
Prizipiell freue ich mich seit Jahren auf eine filmische Umsetzung des Dunkeln Turms, aber das was bisher bekannt ist lässt mich absolut kalt.
Ein Kinofilm, der mitten in der Geschichte anfängt und noch dazu die für die Geschichte absolut elementaren Ereignisse aus Band 2 maximal in den ersten 10, 15 Minuten zusammenfassen kann ... nein, das hat diese Buchreihe nicht verdient.

Ich hoffe ja wirklich noch auf eine ordentliche TV-Serie ... aber ob das jemals noch was wird. Und wenn doch bitte, bitte nicht so schlimm wie die Serie zum "Schwert der Wahrheit".


----------



## Exar-K (11. Mai 2016)

Nach den vielen negativen Aspekten, die bislang bekannt wurden, ist bei mir keinerlei Vorfreude vorhanden.
Vielleicht ändert sich daran noch etwas, aber große Hoffnungen habe ich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Und Band 4 ist für mich der mit Abstand beste der gesamten Reihe.


Auf jeden!!!
Ich nenne da nur einen einzigen Namen: Susan! 

Edit:
Okay, noch ein Paar:
Cuthbert, Alain und Jamie.


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2016)

Ist schon ziemlich lange her, seit ich die Bücher gelesen habe.
Und ich musste, glaub ich, dazwischen zwangsläufig eine Pause machen, da die Deutschen Fassungen noch nicht auf dem Markt waren.

Mag mich aber erinnern, dass ich auch sonst dazwischen mal eine Pause brauchte, bzw mich durchbeissen musste.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt und ich hab wehmütig die letzten Seiten gelesen, weils hiess, Abschied zu nehmen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auf jeden!!!
> Ich nenne da nur einen einzigen Namen: Susan!


Du meinst wohl Sheemie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Sheemie.


Joah, als wiederkehrender Charakter aus Band 1 ist er auch nicht ganz unwichtig.
Aber am meisten haben es mir Rolands erstes Ka-Tet und seine erste große Liebe angetan.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Joah, als wiederkehrender Charakter aus Band 1 ist er auch nicht ganz unwichtig.
> Aber am meisten haben es mir Rolands erstes Ka-Tet und seine erste große Liebe angetan.


Schon klar, sollte auch bloß ein kleiner Jux sein, um zu zeigen, dass gerade Glas eigentlich bis oben hin voll ist mit interessanten Charakteren, auch Rhea vom Cöos oder die Sargjäger und und und könnte man da nennen^^.
Unterm Strich hast du aber natürlich vollkommen recht, Susan muss man einfach lieben


----------



## Rabowke (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Okay, noch ein Paar:
> Cuthbert, [...]


Kenn ich!

Ihr Vorname lautet Elisha! 



Ja, ich troll mich schon und fang irgendwann den dritten Band an zu lesen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kenn ich!
> 
> Ihr Vorname lautet Elisha!


Musste gerade googeln vom wem du da überhaupt faselst... Pff... Dein Filmgeschmack war auch mal besser.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Mai 2016)

Film?

Ich kenn die wirklich "nur" als Tochter von Jack Bauer ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Film?
> 
> Ich kenn die wirklich "nur" als Tochter von Jack Bauer ...


Und ich dachte du kennst du hauptsächlich aus "The Girl next Door"... 

Naja, hast dich ja noch knapp gerettet. ^^


----------



## Exar-K (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du kennst du hauptsächlich aus "The Girl next Door"...


Der übrigens ein amüsanter und sympathischer Streifen mit nettem Cast ist.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du kennst du hauptsächlich aus "The Girl next Door"...
> 
> Naja, hast dich ja noch knapp gerettet. ^^





Exar-K schrieb:


> Der übrigens ein amüsanter und sympathischer Streifen mit nettem Cast ist.



Da es um Rabowke geht denk ich das Sauerland nicht die Komödie meint ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da es um Rabowke geht denk ich das Sauerland nicht die Komödie meint ^^


Ob Komödie oder nicht, im Film gehts um eine Pornodarstellerin. Was will unser Rabauke noch mehr?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Woran liegts? An den Dimensionen und mehreren Zeitebenen?
> Persönlich mag ich auch lieber jene Bänder deren Handlungen ausschließlich in Rolands Welt stattfinden.




Dann kann ich die Comics empfehlen


----------



## Headbanger79 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich liebe die Buchreihe (4x mal durchgelesen), aber bin bei der Verflimung extrem skeptisch :/ Wie ein anderer hier schon schrieb, als Serie könnte ich mir das eher vorstellen,  als Verfilmung müssen die zu viel wegstreichen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------

